# Anyone Else Draw a Bear Tag?



## Wasatch (Nov 22, 2009)

Got a hit this morning for $83 on the old credit card! Looks like I'll be going after a bear during the summer season up on the North Slope! Anyone else draw a tag?


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Got mine! I thought I had zero chance with the points I had, so I'm even more excited


----------



## Wasatch (Nov 22, 2009)

Sweet Sid! What season and unit did you draw? I only had 8 points going into the draw and didn't think I'd have much of a chance either...Thought it would be close, but not a guarantee, so I'm excited to have drawn as well!


----------



## flinger (Nov 19, 2007)

Daughter drew Nebo summer. I'm going to need a lot of food scraps!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

11 points, and didn't draw AGAIN. Starting to look like a OIL tag now.


----------



## turkinator (May 25, 2008)

No Bear tags for me or my boy. Here’s a few more pics of Manti bears from a couple summers ago. This canyon had several bears in it. Good luck to those who drew tags!


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

16 points going into the draw and got the dreaded U-SUC letter


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Congrats to those who drew. Baiting bears was one of the hardest, most rewarding hunts of my life. I got an email confirming my bonus point.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

turkinator said:


> No Bear tags for me or my boy. Here's a few more pics of Manti bears from a couple summers ago. This canyon had several bears in it. Good luck to those who drew tags!


Nice color phase bears. Look like they're Sows though.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

we ended up with 2 tags on the boulder....


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Yet another UNSUCCESSFUL email for me. Up to 5 points now.


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

Drew the spring tag on the Manti, DEFINITELY wasn't planning on drawing this with the amount of points I had!


----------



## huntinfanatic (Aug 3, 2012)

Pbh, which seasons did you get? My wife drew the new spot & stalk hunt. Im looking forward to spending time there this fall.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

I got nothin, 8 points for next years draw.


----------



## Ducksanddogs (Oct 9, 2016)

taxidermist said:


> 11 points, and didn't draw AGAIN. Starting to look like a OIL tag now.


Where are you putting in?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

No bear for me 🤨


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Ducksanddogs said:


> Where are you putting in?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wasatch West Central Multi Season. I was going to put in for the Manti North but with the fires and amount of snow, I decided "Nope".


----------



## Ducksanddogs (Oct 9, 2016)

taxidermist said:


> Wasatch West Central Multi Season. I was going to put in for the Manti North but with the fires and amount of snow, I decided "Nope".


Good luck!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

taxidermist said:


> Wasatch West Central Multi Season. I was going to put in for the Manti North but with the fires and amount of snow, I decided "Nope".


So you're the reason why I drew my tag! As soon as I drew, I thought the same thing about the snow and the fires...


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

RemingtonCountry said:


> So you're the reason why I drew my tag! As soon as I drew, I thought the same thing about the snow and the fires...


LOL! The spring hunt might be a tuff go this year. Summer and Fall should be better as far as getting in the woods.

Ducksanddogs&#8230;&#8230;. "Good luck" is an understatement IMO. The multi season tags are the hardest to draw for sure. I might look at other hunts next year.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I heard from a Cattleman on the Nebo that he found a couple Bears "cooked" from the fires this year.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

taxidermist said:


> I heard from a Cattleman on the Nebo that he found a couple Bears "cooked" from the fires this year.


I've heard bears are very vulnerable in wildfires because sometimes their natural escape response is to climb a tree.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

i just bought a point and bought reduced Idaho tags this year. my freaking brother drew Book Cliff's Roadless MULTISEASON with 5 ponts! so we will both be hunting solo in separate states.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

35whelen said:


> i just bought a point and bought reduced Idaho tags this year. my freaking brother drew Book Cliff's Roadless MULTISEASON with 5 ponts! so we will both be hunting solo in separate states.


Glad to hear someone got a Multi hunt! Never hunted the Books for Bear, but I've seen them. The roadless will be a tuff hunt without horses. The % for that area weren't very high. I'm sure from folks not willing to hike in.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

with that much time, he's bound to come across a bear at some point


----------

